# Jobs in the San Fernando Valley section of Los Angeles



## xnuralratiugx (Sep 25, 2011)

Could anyone point me in the right direction in looking for a job out here.  I just moved to the area and don't really know the names of any companies out here. I'm fine with being on a rig or working in a more clinical setting. I have a fair amount of experience so I'm looking for a company that pays well, not just one that takes fresh out of school EMT's. Thanks ahead of time!!


----------



## Cawolf86 (Sep 26, 2011)

The only way you will get paid well is in a hospital - EMT companies there are all IFT and dialysis. They don't want people with experience - they want cheap labor.


----------



## xnuralratiugx (Sep 26, 2011)

Cawolf86 said:


> The only way you will get paid well is in a hospital - EMT companies there are all IFT and dialysis. They don't want people with experience - they want cheap labor.




Sorry, I'm not really looking for a place for people to express their frustrations with EMS. I'm looking for names of places to apply to.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Sep 26, 2011)

xnuralratiugx said:


> Sorry, I'm not really looking for a place for people to express their frustrations with EMS. I'm looking for names of places to apply to.



I am not expressing frustrations. I am just telling you from 2 years experience working in the SFV. I have no reason to be frustrated, I am working in a different 911 system. So, as others will state - IFT companies will not pay you more for experience. They want new people who will shuffle people around for low pay. Therefore I recommend looking into hospital employment.


----------



## VCEMT (Sep 26, 2011)

Chill, homeslice, chill. The guy is just looking for names of companies. Don't get your nuts all twisted, the LAFD is gonna have a tower next summer.


----------



## mike1390 (Sep 26, 2011)

VCEMT said:


> Chill, homeslice, chill. The guy is just looking for names of companies. Don't get your nuts all twisted, the LAFD is gonna have a tower next summer.


 

:rofl: I highly doubt that but its a good thought.

projected next hiring for LA city was 2013-2014 per the chiefs I talk to during my internship, And they said there are more cuts on the way. So unless the city found hundreds of millions of dollars underneath their mattress... I would stick with what the chiefs say.


----------



## Cawolf86 (Sep 27, 2011)

VCEMT said:


> Chill, homeslice, chill. The guy is just looking for names of companies. Don't get your nuts all twisted, the LAFD is gonna have a tower next summer.



I am just answering a question. He said clinical or prehospital.



xnuralratiugx said:


> I'm fine with being on a rig or working in a more clinical setting



Northridge Hospital, Holy Cross, Valley Presbyterian, Mission Community, Kaiser Panorama, Encino Medical Center, Tarzana Medical Center, West Hills Hospital, Sherman Oaks Hospital all employ EMTs as techs. That will be the best paying.

AMR, Priority One, American Professional Ambulance, Schaefer, Bowers, Medresponse, and like 45 other ambulance companies are out there too.


----------



## looker (Sep 27, 2011)

As you can tell people here do not like IFT because of low pay, they think they deserve to be pay a lot because they are "professional"

To answer your question the following ambulance are located in the sfv

schafer , amt, priority one, American professional ambulance.


----------



## jon51 (Sep 27, 2011)

Like others said, the hospital is the way to go.  However, ER tech jobs are are very competitive.  There are tons of IFT companies in the valley.  Google, phonebook, craigslist,  and indeed.com will help you find them.


----------



## jon51 (Sep 27, 2011)

Also, CaWolf86 is right.  You will not earn much.  These IFT companies don't really care about experience.  They are looking for bodies to run a bunch of dialysis calls and discharges.


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Sep 27, 2011)

Jobs in the San Fernando Valley you say?


----------



## Rev.IKON (Sep 27, 2011)

the_negro_puppy said:


> Jobs in the San Fernando Valley you say?



funny cus just found out corner building from our station in van nuys was one of their shoot locations.


----------

